# New kids



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Last week I went with a friend to Missouri and brought home three new kids, two bucklings and a doeling. Many of the kinder goats in the country are in Missouri, and the other place with larger numbers of them is Washington state, although I guess there aren't a lot anywhere. I needed new genes. So here they are!

Preston is a first generation kinder, I guess that means it is pretty much an unknown how he will turn out. He has good pygmy and nubian genes, though, and I like increasing the gene pool in the kinder herd.










Rolley is a third generation kinder, so I'll have some fourth generation kids next year for the first time. He has that lovely oberhasli color.










This last picture is a mob of my kids, not quite all of them. The new doeling is the pale colored one toward the back. She's the biggest. She is a third generation kinder also.










It was a great trip, we got to see some friends that moved from here on the way, and it is always neat to meet the goat people you have been talking to on the computer for years.

Plus I rarely get away because I take care of my mother. I finally had to move her into an assisted living facility, so things are getting a little easier around here, but she isn't really settled yet.

Jan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh those are some of the nicest Kinders I have ever seen! beautiful new additions and kids you have there


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are beautiful :lovey: hlala:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...they are really nice...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you, I'm not very good at seeing past coat color yet, so I have both trips let them choose for me, the people I have gotten my kinders from in Missouri are very careful about the kids they sell. These kids look really nice to me, but I don't know enough. 


Jan


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

lissablack said:


> Thank you, I'm not very good at seeing past coat color yet, so I have both trips let them choose for me, the people I have gotten my kinders from in Missouri are very careful about the kids they sell. These kids look really nice to me, but I don't know enough.
> 
> Jan


 Well Jan for not knowing much you did a great job. hlala:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you, I really hope to have a high quality herd of kinders.

Jan


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Pretty goats and pretty pics of your goats


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I love the colors... beautiful little goats you have there.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! They will get stockier as they grow up. 

Jan


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

CAme over to see your goats...I am sold! This is what i am looking for!


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know a lot about Kinders but they sure are a nice looking group of goats! Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you very much. I've been pretty lucky, since I didn't know what I was looking at when I started.

Jan


----------

